# Need Recommendation for Gold Foil Online



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Could someone recommend a good source of gold foil online? I only need a few squares. As long as it's good quality and not too expensive.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I've had clients buy edible 24K gold leaf on Amazon; as long as it's labelled edible you are ok (there's art grade gold leaf that is not edible). I've bought gold leaf from AUISwiss but it's more expensive from them. Either way, it's a book of 25 "pages" and each page is about a 3 inch square sheathed in tissue paper.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Perhaps, Kuan, at your local market specializing in Indian (Asian) or Pakistani goods.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Asians from India use not only gold foil but also silver. I'd recommend contacting your local well-stocked Indian market. BARPEE coated in either silver or gold oil. Helps to reduce arthritis.


----------

